# Food at Anthrocon, a guide.



## Makojin (Jun 9, 2011)

I know that most of the people going to AC will be people that have been there before, but in case there are people that haven't, or haven't been there in a few years, I should point something out.

 There is no hospitality or Con suite.

 If you want food at AC you have to buy it. There's no way around this. However, it's all in where you buy food.

 If you're the snacking type like me it'd make sense to go ahead and buy some things at your local grocery store before heading out to Pittsburgh. Crackers, nuts, chips, bottles or cans of pop, this'll make you trip tons cheaper as you won't be relying on the vending machines or the convention center's snack vendors. Should you do this I'd advise bringing a backpack as well so you don't have to go up to your room every time you want to get a snack.

 For meals, you can buy cups of ramen and use the coffee makers to heat up the water for them. Otherwise this is where you wind up spending money. I would advise going to Fernando's just a short walk down the street at least once during the convention time, and I will be trying out the cheese steak place this year as well. These people know how ravenous we furries can be and they stock up for the weekend.

 If you ARE looking to spend some money, Sushi Kim is an excellent place to go to say for a dead dog gathering. It's only a few blocks away from the convention center. Like I said though, look to spend a bit here.. go with a group and you'll still look at pay about $40 for your share. Don't forget to tip!

 When in doubt though there will be a food guide, but do not expect food to be cheap in downtown Pittsburgh. Come prepared either with your own food or with money. There are pizza places willing to deliver to the main hotel, even if you use the zoo as your base of operations during convention time.


----------



## Deo (Jun 9, 2011)

Honestly I think this is a silly "help" thread. People who are mature enough, capable enough, and old enough to buy a hotel room at a con generally are capable enough to procure groceries for themselves. It's sort of stupid to think that con-goers are so helpless or retarded that they need you to tell them what to eat.


----------



## Aden (Jun 9, 2011)

Deo said:


> It's sort of stupid to think that con-goers are so helpless or retarded that they need you to tell them what to eat.


 
I have met furries over the age of 18 that have never boiled water.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 10, 2011)

Aden said:


> I have met furries over the age of 18 that have never boiled water.


 ...what?

God damnit furries learn to be self sufficient. :|


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 10, 2011)

If you're looking for slightly expensive but good food (mid $20's for most meals), then you should check out Six Penn. They have steak, pasta, chicken and waffles, and a couple other entree's. 

Also, just google the restaurants around Pittsburgh and you'll find good places to eat. If you take a bus to Oakland, then there are a LOT of cheaper places that are very good. A transfer ticket for a bus (so you can get back as well), is $4, I believe. Any bus that goes through Oakland will have Via Oakland displayed on it, but any 61 goes through there, as does any 71. The same buses will get you back downtown.


----------



## Furrel (Jun 12, 2011)

I didn't find eating in the city to be terribly expensive.  That pizza place inside the hotel was affordable and good.  I lived off that place one year at anthrocon.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 15, 2011)

Aden said:


> I have met furries over the age of 18 that have never boiled water.



I know college freshmen that have almost burned down a building because they didn't add water to their ramen... Like seriously they had a pot, threw the ramen in and turned the heat on.



Furrel said:


> I didn't find eating in the city to be terribly expensive.  That pizza place inside the hotel was affordable and good.  I lived off that place one year at anthrocon.



Me too  Their Reubens are AMAZING!

On a side note, Jimmy Johns delivers before 9 and lots of places in the area have delivery before 10-ish (Which I call BS on since there are colleges in the area)


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> On a side note, Jimmy Johns delivers before 9 and lots of places in the area have delivery before 10-ish (Which I call BS on since there are colleges in the area)


 There are places that will deliver later, you just have to find them. Vocelli Pizza is open until 11 pm Thursdays, 1 pm Fridays and Saturdays, and 12 am on Sundays. They deliver.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 15, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> There are places that will deliver later, you just have to find them. Vocelli Pizza is open until 11 pm Thursdays, 1 pm Fridays and Saturdays, and 12 am on Sundays. They deliver.


 
I guess I'm just from a college town then, because as I recalled very few if any places delivered after midnight last year .


----------



## Redregon (Jun 15, 2011)

how about posting restaurants in the area that you know of, how they're generally priced and how you feel the food rates?

i personally would think that that would be ten-times more helpful than just a tip on how to save money (which most will already know how to anyway.)

for example... there's a place that's a couple doors down from where Steel City used to be called Liang Hunan's which is an all you can eat chinese-american buffet. problem with that is that it's also very much an indicator of "You get what you pay for" since they are hit-or-miss as to wether the food will be any good. i'd personally rate it a two out of five stars. the only saving grace is that it's dirt cheap for a buffet and it's open after the con is done. the problems lay, however, in that one year when it was really hot, they turned off the heaters keeping the food hot because they were whining about the heat (though they kept the door WIDE open and their AC unit was blasting. it WOULD have been cold if they hadn't stood out there trying to wave people in.)

so, yeah... not a good place to go but it's cheap if you're desperate (though, there are reports that some have gotten food poisoning from the place. that being said, when the food is kept hot, it's not bad. it's halfway decent for chinese-american fare... but, the place is a dive.


----------



## Fenrari (Jun 15, 2011)

Redregon said:


> how about posting restaurants in the area that you know of, how they're generally priced and how you feel the food rates?
> 
> i personally would think that that would be ten-times more helpful than just a tip on how to save money (which most will already know how to anyway.)
> 
> ...


 
Me and Fao ended up eating there pretty much every day of the con because literally nothing else would be open. Not a bad place but crowded at times. (I don't recommend the chicken dishes, there was something off-putting about them last time that my Asian senses disagreed with).

If you'd like a splurge, try one of the pricey-er restaurants in the area. Some people who went to the Bigelow Grill last year said it was pretty good but pricey. I'll probably splurge there for an evening this year. Alternatively if you have someone driving in, there are Wal-Marts/McDonalds and other fast food joints not directly near the hotels that are within everyone's budgets.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 15, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Me and Fao ended up eating there pretty much every day of the con because literally nothing else would be open. Not a bad place but crowded at times. (I don't recommend the chicken dishes, there was something off-putting about them last time that my Asian senses disagreed with).
> 
> If you'd like a splurge, try one of the pricey-er restaurants in the area. Some people who went to the Bigelow Grill last year said it was pretty good but pricey. I'll probably splurge there for an evening this year. Alternatively if you have someone driving in, there are Wal-Marts/McDonalds and other fast food joints not directly near the hotels that are within everyone's budgets.


 
yeah, i'm kinda hoping that more restaurants will be open later or even overnight... the hours that most of the places run is pretty lame and the few places that ARE open later than normal tend to be overcrowded from the midnight snackey groups... i remember hearing murmurs that Steel City was trying to go 24/7 for AC when it was still there but couldn't find enough staff to keep the place going. now, that being said, i'm not much of a night-owl but at AC i do stay up pretty late since ithe time just flies by so fucking fast that it's insane.

i wonder how many restaurants are planning on holding con-favourable hours (as in, open late-late-late) during the convention. anyone know this or is anyone that's from the Pittsburgh area know of anything about this?

oh, and anyone know of a good replacement for steel city? i know fernando's is a popular joint but i've so far been completely unimpressed with the food, portions and price (though the service is good.) or maybe a place to get a nice cheesesteak hoagie? (again, not fernandos... the one time i tried their cheesesteak it was cold, bland and there was barely any meat or cheese on the thing.)


----------



## djaanbutt (Jun 15, 2011)

For our reading class we have to make a food for the theme of our book.  My theme is adventure. So what food can I make for adventure thats not  to hard and expensive?


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I guess I'm just from a college town then, because as I recalled very few if any places delivered after midnight last year .


 Pittsburgh IS a college city. Just downtown isn't really the college centered area of it. There are bunches of places up in Oakland, as I mentioned in my last post. 

I also forgot to mention that after 11 in Oakland is "half price" and a lot of the more diner/college-esque places will offer entrees for half price. But a bus to get back may be iffy. I don't trust the public transportation system after midnight.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 15, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Pittsburgh IS a college city. Just downtown isn't really the college centered area of it. There are bunches of places up in Oakland, as I mentioned in my last post.
> 
> I also forgot to mention that after 11 in Oakland is "half price" and a lot of the more diner/college-esque places will offer entrees for half price. But a bus to get back may be iffy. I don't trust the public transportation system after midnight.


 
hmm, half-priced entrees you say? up in the Oakland area you say? 

if you're a regular, what are your personal favourite places and how would you rate the menu and prices? (do any of the places deliver that you know of?)


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2011)

Redregon said:


> hmm, half-priced entrees you say? up in the Oakland area you say?
> 
> if you're a regular, what are your personal favourite places and how would you rate the menu and prices? (do any of the places deliver that you know of?)


 Yes, half price in Oakland. 

I know a lot of people LOVE Fuel and Fuddle, but I personally don't like their menu choices. Joe Mama's is always amazing, as is Chipotle and Qdoba. 

Quaker Steak and Lube doesn't do half price, I don't think, but they have the most amazing wings and fries. 

There's a Primanti Bros, Five Guys, The Original Hot Dog Shoppe (The O) if you're into more sandwiches and burgers. 

I'm not positive that all these places participate in half price, I know the first two do, but they're all in the Oakland area and have good food.

Oakland is where the University of Pittsburgh is located, so it's all catered towards college students. Usually entrees will be between 7 and 12 dollars, depending on what you get. Menus are usually pretty diverse and there are a LOT of places to choose from. Food quality is usually pretty good, if greasy at places like Five Guys, The O, and Primanti Bros. 

If you're looking for somewhere a little more respectable, but not fancy, then you can go to South Craig Street (connects Forbes Avenue and 5th Avenue between Pitt and Carnegie Mellon) and go to Union Grill. It's one of my personal favorites in the area. Most of their entrees are around 10 dollars and for those of you that are over 21, there is also a bar there if you wanna drink in a not shitty bar. 

Feel free to ask me about any other places in the area if you're curious.


----------



## Sinister South Paw (Jun 17, 2011)

I was saddened last year because I could not find Fernando's. It was my first time at anthrocon. However, this year I really want to try the place out. Could anyone give me some details on how to get there from the convention center. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 17, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Feel free to ask me about any other places in the area if you're curious.


 
okay... do you know of any places that are like the standard "greasy spoon diner" kinda place that's decently priced and not too-too far from the convention space (downtown pittsburgh?)

places to get things like your standard breakfasts (eggs, bacon, toast and hashbrowns) and/or burgers+fries?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 17, 2011)

Sinister South Paw said:


> I was saddened last year because I could not find Fernando's. It was my first time at anthrocon. However, this year I really want to try the place out. Could anyone give me some details on how to get there from the convention center. It would be much appreciated.


 
Really?
REALLY?
How could you not find it? It's just a street down from the con center. 
http://www.anthrocon.org/node/733/interactive-map-downtown-pittsburgh is an interactive map
This is the location: http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1767&bih=762&um=1&ie=UTF-8&q=fernando%27s+pittsburgh&fb=1&gl=us&hq=fernando%27s&hnear=0x8834f16f48068503:0x8df915a15aa21b34,Pittsburgh,+PA&cid=0,0,13771197715049959420&ei=v4v7TdzMEYft0gHrtvymAw&sa=X&oi=local_result&ct=image&resnum=2&ved=0CCEQnwIwAQ

Basically you really just leave the con center and...cross over to your right by the quik-ee mart. Standing facing the mart, there is a road to your left (techinically if you are facing the con center it's the the right of the mart), and there is the Pen Avene. You go down on the right hand side there is a line of stores/restaurants. Furnandos is one of them and it's pretty easy to spot.

Also a note, you can save money by bringing things like Cereal to eat in the morning. it's not that hard to find a location selling milk or small cartons. Always bring small snacks so that during the down time at night when most food places close you are not going hungry.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 17, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> Really?
> REALLY?
> How could you not find it? It's just a street down from the con center.
> http://www.anthrocon.org/node/733/interactive-map-downtown-pittsburgh is an interactive map
> ...


 
as for small tips, if you have a bulk-store near you, most times their candies like raisinettes and M&Ms are pretty cheap. or maybe granola that can be used as a snack and a cereal? (if it's the big chunky kind, not the "honey flavoured oats" kind.)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 17, 2011)

Redregon said:


> as for small tips, if you have a bulk-store near you, most times their candies like raisinettes and M&Ms are pretty cheap. or maybe granola that can be used as a snack and a cereal? (if it's the big chunky kind, not the "honey flavoured oats" kind.)


 
I don't recommend stocking up on things like regular candy. It does nothing for you nutrition wise and it's a waste of money if you are trying to save money. It's better to stock on things like granola bars, fruit cups, pretzels...something that has a little more too it and will do more than satiate a sweet tooth or starch craving. Bringing bottled water is all a plus, you can keep a cooler in your room and refill it when necessary with ice from ice machines in the hotel. Gatorade is also really good to bring as it can really really help a person who has been out in costume when they return to the hotel. Drink up get some electrolytes back in the body before heading out to actually get food makes a big difference. If you are driving to Anthrocon you may make a last stop before entering the actual city to stock up on perishables and keep it in your cooler and the thing topped up with ice.

Also if you can find a place to stop when driving before you hit the city things like regular String Cheese is a pretty decent thing to have around for a quick protein fix. Although jerky products are good for that too so long as you drink some water with it. That to add on to your little tips Redragon.

Also for Granola bars pay attention to the nutrition info, some of the stuff out there is crap.


----------



## Redregon (Jun 17, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't recommend stocking up on things like regular candy.


 
you won't see me contradict that. but there are some of us that do have sweet-tooths and buying ten little boxes of candies is more expensive than one large bag of the stuff. 

yes, i know it isn't healthy but sometimes, well, that's secondary to the craving for sugary sweets. 

as for the bottled water suggestion, if it weren't for the fact that pittsburgh tapwater is like drinking nasty crap most times (water shouldn't have a flavour, let alone the nasty, icky, gross water that comes out of the taps at the convention or hotel) i'd suggest just bringing a bottle and refilling it as needed (gotta be all environmental and shit. )


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jun 17, 2011)

Redregon said:


> you won't see me contradict that. but there are some of us that do have sweet-tooths and buying ten little boxes of candies is more expensive than one large bag of the stuff.
> 
> yes, i know it isn't healthy but sometimes, well, that's secondary to the craving for sugary sweets.
> 
> as for the bottled water suggestion, if it weren't for the fact that pittsburgh tapwater is like drinking nasty crap most times (water shouldn't have a flavour, let alone the nasty, icky, gross water that comes out of the taps at the convention or hotel) i'd suggest just bringing a bottle and refilling it as needed (gotta be all environmental and shit. )



Maybe it's just me but if I crave sweets something like fruit yogurt, or fruit cup is a lot more satisfying then candy.  It's a more satisfying sweet that stays with you longer. That said you can buy those bottles that have built in filters (I've seen them at the college book store) and use that to filter the tap water if you want to go that route with being environmentally friendly and all.


----------



## Obsidian Wolfess (Jun 21, 2011)

Makojin said:


> If you ARE looking to spend some money, Sushi Kim is an excellent place to go to say for a dead dog gathering. It's only a few blocks away from the convention center. Like I said though, look to spend a bit here.. go with a group and you'll still look at pay about $40 for your share. Don't forget to tip!



Funny that you say this. I had a TERRIBLE time at Sushi Kim's last year. We waited an hour for our food (somewhat understandable with the rush..) but then they FORGOT one of our friend's orders entirely!! It took us 2 hours for our party of 3 to finish dinner and pay... Never going back there again. Sorry.



Edit - On the other hand, I totally recommend eating at PRIMANTI BROTHERS. It's a panini/sandwich shop of epic deliciousness. A HUGE sandwich piled with meat, french fries, and coleslaw will cost about $6. Takes about 10 minutes to walk there. Not sure about delivery. Website: http://www.primantibros.com/


----------



## Ricky (Jun 21, 2011)

The fish market in the Westin is pretty good.

Also, if you walk all the way down the road (I think it's a right from the hotel) and across a bridge there's a ton of restaurants and shit there.

Just what I remember from YEARS ago.


----------



## Aden (Jun 21, 2011)

Ricky said:


> Also, if you walk all the way down the road (I think it's a right from the hotel) and across a bridge there's a ton of restaurants and shit there


 
Talking about the strip district? Great place to walk around and pick some restaurant at random to try.

Pitt just has cool stuff everywhere. I wish I still lived nearby.


----------



## Melissa A Mika (Jul 2, 2019)

Makojin said:


> I know that most of the people going to AC will be people that have been there before, but in case there are people that haven't, or haven't been there in a few years, I should point something out.
> 
> There is no hospitality or Con suite.
> 
> ...



Hello All!  I lived in Pittsburgh for years, but this will be my first visit to AnthroCon (my daughter is so psyched!).  Thought I would share my 2 cents about restaurant options...

The Strip District - 5 or 10 min walk from conv. center with lots of restaurants and varied price ranges.  
Highlights are 
- Pamela's P&G Diner - Open breakfast and lunch.  Regularly win Best Breakfast in Pittsburgh.  Best known for their hotcakes.  The Obama's visited here regularly when they were in town!  Easily under $10/person, but CASH ONLY.
- Gaucho Parilla Argentina - For the carnivores!  Wood fire grilled chicken, steak, chorizo, etc.  Has won title of one of top rated restaurants in the country on Yelp.  Mid priced.  Consider getting it to go as seating is fairly limited.
- Salem Halal Market and Grill - on the far side of the strip district, this place is no frills but serves up cheap and delicious indian/middle eastern food in a cafeteria style atmosphere.  Select your entrees and sides.  Also have breads and pastries.  2 people can easily share 1 meal for under $10 and it is authentic and delcious!

Those are just my personal favorites, but there are delicious taco and chicken on a stick food stands and MANY more restaurants, the majority of which are very good.  Korean, seafood, pizza, sushi, Irish, brew pubs, fine dining, etc; the Strip District has something for every palate at every price point.  Great place to walk around and buy souvenirs as well.


----------

